# coup de barre



## la_vie_en_rose

ola!!!!!!!!

como podría traducir *"j'ai soudain comme un petit coup de barre" *??

el contexto es el de un chico que está esperando a unos amigos en su casa y mientras, está viendo una película aburrida en la televisión.

yo no tengo ni idea de como sería la traducción al español.

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## melu85

"avoir un coup de barre" es sentirse cansado y tener ganas de dormir. (de repente me tengo ganas de hacer una siesta ?)


----------



## celija

es una expresión muy coloquial

Así lo podrías traducir:
De repente me está pegando el sueño

algo así?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- me está entrando la modorra / sopor

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Avoir un coup de barre= *tener un bajón *qui peut admettre le diminutif (bajoncito).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,





GURB said:


> Hola
> Avoir un coup de barre= *tener un bajón *qui peut admettre le diminutif (bajoncito).


Por aquí el bajón se asocia más a la falta de fuerza debida a un bajón de tensión o de falta de alimento. Pero puede que dependa de los entornos. No lo sé.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pinairun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,Por aquí el bajón se asocia más a la falta de fuerza debida a un bajón de tensión o de falta de alimento. Pero puede que dependa de los entornos. No lo sé.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
También puede referirse a un bajón espiritual, cuando uno se pone triste o "depresivo" sin saber muy bien por qué. 
Lo contrario de "bajón" es el  "subidón" y, lógicamente esto último es experimentar repentinamente gran actividad emocional o física.

Saludos


----------



## rolandbascou

de repente me entra un bajoncito


----------



## rolandbascou

yserien said:


> _u fig._ _Coup de barre._ Changement brusque de direction dans la conduite d'une personne, d'une société. _Être à la barre, prendre la barre._ Diriger.(CNRTL)
> A un certain rapport avec le gouvernail d'un petit bateau.


Coup de barre dans le ses de changement brusque doit être précédé 
de "donner"


----------



## yserien

rolandbascou said:


> Coup de barre dans le ses de changement brusque doit être précédé
> de "donner"


Donner, rater,manquer, un verbe, je sais, mais je viens de copier du CNRTL.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Le coup de barre* indica la aparición repentina de un gran cansancio.  

Decir *avoir un petit coup *de barre es como decir, por ejemplo, desmayarse un poquito o estar un poquito encinta. Opino que o se tiene _un coup de barre_ o no se tiene. 

Pero, como no estamos aquí para enmendar la plana a los autores de las frases de origen, diré que yo lo traduciría por un *pequeño bajón* ya que lo de *bajoncito*, para ser sincero, no me cuadra mucho (sería como decir que una pájara -el coup de barre del ciclista- es un pajarito...)


----------



## rolandbascou

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Le coup de barre* indica la aparición repentina de un gran cansancio.
> 
> Decir *avoir un petit coup *de barre es como decir, por ejemplo, desmayarse un poquito o estar un poquito encinta. Opino que o se tiene _un coup de barre_ o no se tiene.
> 
> Pero, como no estamos aquí para enmendar la plana a los autores de las frases de origen, diré que yo lo traduciría por un *pequeño bajón* ya que lo de *bajoncito*, para ser sincero, no me cuadra mucho (sería como decir que una pájara -el coup de barre del ciclista- es un pajarito...)


 
No es cierto lo que dice del "petit" coup de barre.
La expression es totalmente correcta y corriente.


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo con Roland. Uno puede tener un "petit coup de barre" o "un gros coup de barre". Las dos expresiones, como dijo Roland, son muy corrientes.

  Cabe señalar que "coup de barre", también tiene otra significación. Quiere decir, en navegación,  en el sentido figurado en la vida corriente "cambio brusco de dirección": "on donne un coup de barre".


----------



## catatrad

El bajoncito, a mí tampoco me gusta, pero ni sé porque y dejo a los nativos sacar conclusiones, aparte de bajoncito, me parecen todas buenas.

  Es cierto que "coup de barre" en un principio es muy fuerte, por eso lo matiza con "petit", ¿será por falta de  vocabulario? Pero en todo caso ¿cómo lo traducimos? no sé si hay reglas, pero podemos pensar en otras maneras de decir lo mismo: "petit" es como decir "à moitié". En español si no funciona en este caso (como creo) el "ito" nos queda probar "medio": media flojera, medio bajón, y eso sí que lo hemos oído.

  Podemos matizar las más fuertes con "medio" y dejar las otras tal cual, o reforzarlas poniendo "de golpe" en vez de "de repente" para rendir lo de "coup". Vamos, que jugando con la asociación de unos y otros hay muchas soluciones para que salga clavado.

*De pronto/de repente/de golpe, me da como un bajón/ me da como medio bajón/ me agarra medio sueño/ me entra como modorra/ me da flojera.*

  Seguro que hay muchas más maneras de decirlo, y todas buenas, un tema ideal para jugar un domingo por la mañana.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No quiero pasar por irrespetuoso al contradecir a *Rolandbascou *ni a *lpfr*, voces sin duda mucho más autorizadas que la mía y que admiro muy sinceramente, sobre la posibilidad de disminuir la intensidad de un *coup de barre* hasta reducirlo a un simple *petit coup de barre*. 
Transcribiré aquí la definición del CNRTL:

*



1. Coup de barre. Grande fatigue subite (cf. Esn. 1966).  Synon. pop. coup de pompe.

Click to expand...

*Ante esta definición, de la que supongo nadie dudará, extraigo como primera conclusión que el *coup de barre* es indisoluble con *grande fatigue*. La expresión indica implícitamente que si el cansancio es pequeño, ya no es un *coup de barre*. De la misma manera, si ese gran cansancio aparece poco a poco y no súbitamente, tampoco sería un *coup de barre*.

Por ello, en términos semánticos, me parece incompatible decir *petit coup de barre* pese a que gramaticalmente sea correcto y pese a que en Google haya tropecientas mil entradas de esta expresión edulcorada.


----------



## lpfr

Hola Víctor.
  "Je suis étonné par ce que tu viens de dire". "Je suis navré par...". Actualmente esos términos, como "coup de barre" y muchos otros más (mort de fatigue, crevé), han perdido fuerza y se utilizan en situaciones menos graves que originalmente.
  El CNRTL es lo que es, pero la utilización de "coup de barre" también es lo que es. Y es lo que Roland y yo hemos dicho.
  A+


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Louis*:

Al margen de que la expresión de marras haya perdido o no su fuerza, las expresiones a las que recurres, *siempre *tuvieron, como ahora, un significado figurado.

Por otro lado, no sé a qué te refieres cuando dices que "*el CNRTL es lo que es*".


----------



## lpfr

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hola *Louis*:
> 
> Al margen de que la expresión de marras haya perdido o no su fuerza, las expresiones a las que recurres, *siempre *tuvieron, como ahora, un significado figurado.
> 
> Por otro lado, no sé a qué te refieres cuando dices que "*el CNRTL es lo que es*".



 No Víctor. No siempre. "Navré" originalmente quería decir "matado". Y "étonné" significaba lo mismo de "foudroyé".
  Y el CRNTL da el significado "oficial". Una foto en el momento en el cual se ocuparon de la palabra. La utilización en el lenguaje corriente puede cambiar más rápidamente que el CNRTL.
  A+


----------



## rolandbascou

Víctor Pérez said:


> No quiero pasar por irrespetuoso al contradecir a *Rolandbascou *ni a *lpfr*, voces sin duda mucho más autorizadas que la mía y que admiro muy sinceramente, sobre la posibilidad de disminuir la intensidad de un *coup de barre* hasta reducirlo a un simple *petit coup de barre*.
> Transcribiré aquí la definición del CNRTL:
> 
> Ante esta definición, de la que supongo nadie dudará, extraigo como primera conclusión que el *coup de barre* es indisoluble con *grande fatigue*. La expresión indica implícitamente que si el cansancio es pequeño, ya no es un *coup de barre*. De la misma manera, si ese gran cansancio aparece poco a poco y no súbitamente, tampoco sería un *coup de barre*.
> 
> Por ello, en términos semánticos, me parece incompatible decir *petit coup de barre* pese a que gramaticalmente sea correcto y pese a que en Google haya tropecientas mil entradas de esta expresión edulcorada.


Puede que te parezca incompatible, pero los franceses lo dicen a diario ...


----------



## fragnol123

Creo que "coup de barre" hace referencia al carácter súbito de la bajada, no tanto a su intensidad. Por eso, a mi parecer, la expresión "coup de barre" admite el matiz de "petit" ou "grand". Quizá no era así en un principio, pero respecto a la definición del CNRTL, el carácter de "grand" ha ido desapareciendo poco a poco, o, al menos, no es tan marcado. Del mismo modo en español se puede decir "pequeño bajón", aunque "bajón" sea un aumentativo de "baja".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rolandbascou said:


> Puede que te parezca incompatible, pero los franceses lo dicen a diario ...



Los franceses y los españoles decimos tantas cosas a diario...


----------



## elm0505

la_vie_en_rose said:


> ola!!!!!!!!
> 
> como podría traducir *"j'ai soudain comme un petit coup de barre" *??
> 
> el contexto es el de un chico que está esperando a unos amigos en su casa y mientras, está viendo una película aburrida en la televisión.
> 
> yo no tengo ni idea de como sería la traducción al español.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!



Últimamente también oigo (y digo) mucho lo de "me ha entrado/dado la *bajona*" en el sentido de que *bajona *es más físico mientras que *bajón* se refiere más al estado de ánimo. Aunque lo que ya no sé es si se trata de un regionalismo o si sólo se dice en mi grupo de amigos.


----------

